
Ask HN: Will Deno Replace Node? - kooskoos
How good is Deno compared to Node?
======
charlieroth
I believe a goal of the project is to be interoperable with Node
([https://deno.land/std/node](https://deno.land/std/node)) so I don't a
complete replacement is something that will happen.

With inspiration from Go, the underlying implementation in Rust, a focus on
developer simplicity (single binary workflow) , Deno is already a great
developer experience and will only get better.

